# What is your Holy Grail headbadge?



## Brutuskend (May 30, 2019)

The ONE you really want in your collection or better yet, ON your BIKE?


----------



## barneyguey (May 30, 2019)

I'd love to have one of these! Barry


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 30, 2019)

The fearsome foursome!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (May 30, 2019)

I'd like to have this one a lot also.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 30, 2019)

My 1901 Rambler is badgeless!


----------



## mrg (May 30, 2019)

Well I’d like to find the bike to fit this badge?


----------



## hoofhearted (May 30, 2019)

*Used to be mine .....*

*


*




*Foto by Kim Smith @aasmitty757 ... thank you - Kim !!*



*


*


----------



## cyclingday (May 31, 2019)

This one, has always been high on my Grail badge list.


Nothing too elaborate, but it just has a regional quality, that I’ve always liked.


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2019)

mrg said:


> Well I’d like to find the bike to fit this badge?View attachment 1007124



30 Shelby


----------



## PCHiggin (May 31, 2019)

I cant choose one,  I'd like to have all or any of these. I have a nice Lincoln,just need an affordable bike to go with it.


----------



## Hobo Bill (May 31, 2019)

a hartford


----------



## barneyguey (May 31, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> I cant choose one,  I'd like to have all or any of these. I have a nice Lincoln,just need an affordable bike to go with it.
> 
> View attachment 1007201
> 
> ...



I agree, it's hard to choose just one. Here's another one I'd love to have. Barry


----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2019)




----------



## PCHiggin (May 31, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> I agree, it's hard to choose just one. Here's another one I'd love to have. Barry
> 
> View attachment 1007310



Nice! 1st one I've seen


----------



## redline1968 (May 31, 2019)

Yep...it’s Real...


----------



## Shawn Michael (May 31, 2019)

This one took me forever to find at an affordable price. It's still waiting to be put on my cycletruck.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## charnleybob (Jun 5, 2019)

A Wright Brothers "Log Cabin" badge would be cool.


----------



## 2BrothersPicks (Jun 5, 2019)

I love this one


----------



## ABC Services (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Jun 17, 2019)

A very cool and rare badge I'd love to have.


DeSoto, Columbus Cycle & Sporting Goods


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 18, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> I'd love to have one of these! Barry
> View attachment 1007044



Very cool,What does it read about a gun?


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Jun 18, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Very cool,What does it read about a gun?



It says the Columbus cycle and sporting goods company in Columbus Ohio

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 18, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> It says the Columbus cycle and sporting goods company in Columbus Ohio
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk



No, Im looking @ one you would like to have. Its a “Joes 50 Year Chicago Flyer”  I can see it better now, it reads something about a gun being a dangerous weapon and something about a bad brake, I think. It has a couple of revolvers on it too. Very cool. Here it is


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 18, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> No, Im looking @ one you would like to have. Its a “Joes 50 Year Chicago Flyer”  I can see it better now, it reads something about a gun being a dangerous weapon and something about a bad brake, I think. It has a couple of revolvers on it too. Very cool. Here it is
> 
> View attachment 1017133



Sorry, I thought you were asking about the DeSoto badge. Here's a close up shot for you. Barry


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 18, 2019)

Thanks,thats a real cool one


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 21, 2019)

One I'd love to have, and pretty stinking rare.



I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 17, 2019)

A Central Cooperative CO-OP badge.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 17, 2019)

How about this one with original paint?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2019)

I bought this bike because I have always loved the badge, Aero King


----------



## nick3 (Oct 28, 2019)

To Charnleybob: Like this?


By way of explanation, I run  the Wright Brothers Aeroplane Company, a small business/educational service that makes pioneer aircraft for museums, documentaries, and other venues. (The 1903 Wright Flyer in the Dayton Airport is one of ours.) We also build related artifacts -- flight simulators, wind tunnels, ancient flying toys -- and bicycles. Specifically, replicas of the Wright Van Cleve and Wright St. Clair, usually with a strange aeronautical experiment attached. We have the badges made at the same place that made badges for Will and Orv -- Dayton Stencil Works. But for those of you who know your history, there are some obvious differences between their badgers and ours -- we're educators, not forgers.

Below is a scene from "Kitty Hawk: A Journey of Invention." You can't see the badge, but it's there.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 4, 2020)

My Holy Grail badge changes from time to time because I'm always finding new COOL badges. Ha Ha Ha

I'd love one of these. Rare as hens teeth!






Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319   Cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 21, 2020)

Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319   Cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 17, 2020)

I'd love to have these ones.























barneyguey53@gmail.com

Cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## Jon Olson (Oct 17, 2020)

Rambler TOC needs a bicycle!


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## barneyguey (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Handyman (Jan 23, 2021)

I know there are badges out there that quite a bit more difficult to find than my "Holy Grail", but for my money (and interest) the one year, 1900 Iver Johnson badge tops the list...


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 2, 2021)

Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319   Cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 3, 2021)

I love this Clipper, by CWC





where it was placed, in 1936
by "the Greatest Generation".🥰


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 12, 2021)

The Wolverine Boot/Shoe Company was a jobber for Arnold Schwinn & Co. at one time. The name of the company back then was the Wolverine Leather Goods Company. They had several patents for bicycle seats. They also sold bicycles with a Wolverine head badge. I'd love to have one. Thank you. Barry





barneyguey53@gmail.com

1-509-230-0613

Always buying badges $$$


----------



## Gerrit (Sep 5, 2021)

It is hard to make a decision , that is way have a picture with more head badges .
The NSU badge Germany is from around 1900 
The Peugeot France from 1905 
The Burgers the Netherlands the man on the racing bicycle is Marten Kingma who won many races on Burger bicycles , Burgers was the man who was the founder of the first bicycle factory , he started making velocipedes .
This badge should be on my 1907 acatene / shaft drive bicycle.
The last head badge is from America , this bicycles haven been imported in to the Netherlands.
When they arrived the headbadges where removed  from the frame and a new headbadge  with the name of the company in the Netherlands was put on the bicycle.
Some where around 1970 that company was closed down en a box of removed headbadges was found .


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 5, 2021)

Eclipses all others!


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 5, 2021)

Finally found one, and it’s on the bike!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 5, 2021)

1916 Schwinn Excelsior badge.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 5, 2021)

1927 Schwinn Excelsior badge.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 22, 2022)

These two. barneyguey53@gmail.com
1-509-230-0613


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 22, 2022)

Brutuskend said:


> The ONE you really want in your collection or better yet, ON your BIKE?


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 4, 2022)

Found another one, need the bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 4, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1007319



Guess I should update this as I've since picked up a couple of these grail badges...


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 4, 2022)

Boren Bicycle Company LaSalle badge


----------



## tacochris (Nov 4, 2022)

One day, i would really love to own a Cadillac-badged Schwinn.  Prewar or postwar i dont care....just LOVE that badge.


----------



## JWick (Nov 4, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> I cant choose one,  I'd like to have all or any of these. I have a nice Lincoln,just need an affordable bike to go with it.
> 
> View attachment 1007201
> 
> ...



This is the one!  American Beauty!


----------



## volksboy57 (Nov 4, 2022)

I would love to find one of these:


----------



## dasberger (Nov 23, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1473311
> 1927 Schwinn Excelsior badge.



It was this one...   Glad to own it and the bike it's on!

So now what?  I'd sure like to bring this one back home one day... and the bike it's on!





@cyclingday


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 4, 2022)

Get in line behind me. I sold the bike to Marty, and I asked for first right of refusal should Marty part ways with it. 😉


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 4, 2022)

This one isn't seen to often. Planes, bombs and parachutes. SPEEDWELL


----------



## dasberger (Dec 4, 2022)

CWCMAN said:


> Get in line behind me. I sold the bike to Marty, and I asked for first right of refusal should Marty part ways with it. 😉



So I've read deep in the CABE....


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 4, 2022)

One of about 50 badges I'm searching for.


----------

